# Making up a detailing kit....



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Thought I would get some new detailing stuff.

Here is my list at the moment

1) Carlack 68 SHAMPOO
2) Carlack SEALANT KIT (NSC AND LLS)
3) Collinite 476s 
4) Chemical Guys - New Look Trim Gel (For tyres and grille etc)
5) Poorboys Wheel Sealant 
6) Vikan Wheel Brush
7) Autosol metal polish for exhaust 
8 ) Meguiars foam applicators
9) Meguiars microfibre cloths

What do you think of this list? Feel free to suggest better alternatives or things I am missing.

What wheel cleaner is best in your opinion? I know Virosol gets mentioned a lot on here (I bought some!) but I have never been that impressed with it.

Thanks for any advice.

Saj


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

You don't appear to have a polish ie autoglym srp. You have a sealant and a wax?? What about claying?

I use billberry wheel cleaner


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> You don't appear to have a polish ie autoglym srp. You have a sealant and a wax?? What about claying?
> 
> I use billberry wheel cleaner


Cheers I just re read a post by ScoobyTT and he says not to use a polish like Autoglym SRP after the NSC as it will strip it?!

Regarding the claying, from what I have read - I was of the understanding the Carlack NSC works as a cleaner/clay??

Will check out the Bilberry - thanks.

Saj


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

You would use a polish before using your sealant so it wouldn't strip it. Polish would be the main thing I'd say you were missing too.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Couple of basics to mention if you do not already own,
2 buckets + grit guards,
Good quality lambswool mitt or pad,
Jumbo microfibre drying towels,
Handfuls of 'micro-pro' microfibre cloths for different tasks (different colours available), Megs are unjustly pricey
Wax applicator pads plenty around. Megs, as above.

Good quality cleaners, waxes ect will not perform to their best if your cleaning methods are poor. Lots of advise around if you look ask and plenty of OCD enthusiasts about to help :wink:


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

The best wheel cleaner I've found is bilt hamner. It is completely acid free so won't strip off the wheel wax. It's a simple spray on leave then jet off job. I have multi spoke wheels with a polished lip and this cleans it up everytime


----------



## Gary86 (Oct 3, 2013)

a few bottles o detailer spray is always needed when claying,


----------

